# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Mythologie]Quels sont les livres  lire?

## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Bonjour,

Je suis passionne entre autre par la mythologie, de tout pays, j'ai dj lu pas mal de livres, mais je me demandais si quelqu'un pouvait m'en conseiller.

merci

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

c'est "spcial" et ce n'est pas un "livre"  proprement parler, mais une BD.
alcibiade didascaux
http://www.librairie-gaia.com/AlcibiadeDidascaux.htm

pour l'avoir dcouvert ds sa sortie par hasard, j'ai achet tous les autres, et parents comme enfants, ils sont trs agrable  lire meme si ca parle de tout de n'importe quoi  ::):  mais le premier est interessant sur l'histoire de la grece

----------


## GrandFather

CULTES, MYTHES ET RELIGIONS, de Salomon Reinach. Savant et ardu, ce livre exigeant ncessite un rel investissement personnel, mais si tu es passionn par le sujet le jeu en vaut la chandelle, tant l'rudition de l'auteur - un des promoteurs du muse des antiquits nationales de St-Germain-en-Laye - est impressionnante.

Infiniment plus facile d'accs, et orient vulgarisation, j'avais trouv sympa L'UNIVERS, LES DIEUX, LES HOMMES de J.P. Vernant ; les rcits mythologiques grecs prsents de manire la plus abordable possible, sans acadmisme, sous forme de fables.

----------


## Skyounet

L'Iliade et l'Odysse?

(je viens de les acheter  ::lol::   ::lol::  )

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> L'Iliade et l'Odysse?
> 
> (je viens de les acheter   )


DSL , vraiment tu n'as pas de chance mais bizarrement je les ai dj lu! mais merci!!

----------


## shadowmoon

je ne me souviens ni du titre, ni de l'auteur (recherches en cours), mais il existe un livre (en fait un norme pav) qui raconte toutes les histoires de la mythologie gyptienne.

----------


## yiannis

Trait d'histoire des religions (10 tomes) de Mircea Eliade qui etait un historien des religions. Je ne peut que te conseiller tous ses livres http://www.amazon.fr/s?ie=UTF8&index...0Mircea&page=1

----------


## davcha

> je ne me souviens ni du titre, ni de l'auteur (recherches en cours), mais il existe un livre (en fait un norme pav) qui raconte toutes les histoires de la mythologie gyptienne.


Y'a les livres de Christian Jacq aussi.
Ils racontent l'histoire et la mythologie gyptienne sous forme romance. C'est trs sympa  lire.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Y'a les livres de Christian Jacq aussi.
> Ils racontent l'histoire et la mythologie gyptienne sous forme romance. C'est trs sympa  lire.


merci, c'est ceux-la que je cherchait, j'ai entendu qu'un receuil avec toutes histoires tait sorti, est-ce vrai ?

----------


## yann2

Bonjour,

Sinon il y a les oeuvres de Lovecraft. Il a invent sa propre mythologie.

----------


## GrandFather

> Sinon il y a les oeuvres de Lovecraft. Il a invent sa propre mythologie.


... l'inverse de Tolkien, qui a puis (avec talent) dans les mythologies nordique, celte et orientale. A ce sujet, je te conseille L'ANNEAU DE TOLKIEN de David day, qui recense tous ces  emprunts . En plus, ce livre est illustr par Alan Lee, ce qui ne gche rien.  :;):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Ouaou, merci ca me fait dj une anne de lecture la de quoi moi m'ennuye dans le mtro!!! merci  :;):

----------


## ludovic.fernandez

Edith Hamilton: "La mythologie", le classique  avoir dans sa bibliothque.

L.

----------


## millie

Une mythologie particulire ? (scandinave, celtes, egyptiennes, grecs)

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Une mythologie particulire ? (scandinave, celtes, egyptiennes, grecs)


je prends toutes les mythologies...et d'ailleurs je vais faire mes courses de lecture demain soir  ::):

----------


## Pouic

> CULTES, MYTHES ET RELIGIONS, de Salomon Reinach. Savant et ardu, ce livre exigeant ncessite un rel investissement personnel, mais si tu es passionn par le sujet le jeu en vaut la chandelle, tant l'rudition de l'auteur - un des promoteurs du muse des antiquits nationales de St-Germain-en-Laye - est impressionnante.


Je l'ai command, achet, et commenc  lire. Je te remercie de la rfrence  ::):

----------


## KibitO

Tu peux acheter les collectors de Age of Mythology aussi, sisi, tu en apprends beaucoup  ::aie:: 

Enfin moi ma passion pour la mythologie n'est pas venue comme a, elle date dj de mes annes collge/lyce (les cours de Franais, j'adorais  :8-): )

Sinon, pour des infos : http://www.iliadeodyssee.com/

----------

